# Gates open at Lake Livingston Dam?



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Does anyone know how many gates are open at the dam as of today. I know there was three open as of Tuesday. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

SaltH2oAssassin said:


> Does anyone know how many gates are open at the dam as of today. I know there was three open as of Tuesday. Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure how many gates are open, but I do know they are steadily increasing the flow. It went from 2850 cfs to 4570 cfs today. I sure wish I was going in the morning or even tomorrow evening, but honey do's prevail this weekend


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

Yesterday evening, five gates were open, catching turned on at dark 30,

Hope this helps.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Outklassed said:


> Yesterday evening, five gates were open, catching turned on at dark 30,
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## SaltH2oAssassin (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks. Will be out there tomorrow morning.


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Just talked to a friend of mine and they were there yesterday. Caught them (2 at a time) every cast for 2 hours on speck rigs.


----------



## Outklassed (Jan 13, 2007)

> Just talked to a friend of mine and they were there yesterday. Caught them (2 at a time) every cast for 2 hours on speck rigs


 Was that 2 hr span morning or evening?


----------



## Richlyn Concepts (May 12, 2006)

Morning...up to about 11am when they left. The late evening is very good too.


----------

